# What is your favorite personality?



## MagicAce (Jun 22, 2016)

Which personality type is your favorite in all Animal Crossing games?

Personally, I like the Jock type, usually because all of the jock villagers are friendly to me. I also like their active lifestyle


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 25, 2016)

Normal and Uchi.
I just prefer these the most. They're pretty much the most laid back imo. And I love most of the designs of the Uchi characters, along with the Normals.


----------



## treetops (Jun 25, 2016)

I love smug, uchi and cranky villagers. They're all great in their unique, weird way. lol


----------



## Invisible again (Jun 25, 2016)

I love the uchis, 'cause I can relate to them with the whole "big sis" attitude.


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

I love snooty, I have no idea why I like them, but I enjoy their "aesthetic" I suppose? I just find them interesting to talk to.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]smug, by far. they're so charming![/sub]


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 26, 2016)

I live normal and lazy the best. The normals are so cute and nice and the lazies are so adorable as well! I love both designs as well


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm not sure I know which one I like, but I'll try to consider it after my meal and naptime.


----------



## Crona (Jun 26, 2016)

i like normal and uchi villagers the best, just because they're so nice


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 27, 2016)

I picked normal, but after having Marshal for a while I think I prefer smug slightly. I hate jock though.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 28, 2016)

Normal villagers always been my favorite.


----------



## Dev (Jun 28, 2016)

I voted Lazy because Stitches is my favorite. (But honestly, it's mostly only cute when he does it.)

I also like Normals, they're so sweet, and many of their designs are cute.


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 28, 2016)

Glad you guys are talking about this 

In first place is Uchi and Normal, with 4 votes! In last place is Cranky and Peppy, with 0 votes.


----------



## mchllgrdnr (Jul 3, 2016)

Hm, I picked lazy but almost picked cranky and I'm surprised no one picked it.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Had to vote lazy because I can always like them even if they are ugly.


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 4, 2016)

normal, uchi, and cranky are my favorites. ive always loved cranky villagers but they were better in the gc version imo because they (and sable & peggy) were a lot (meaner?) until you got to know them, and then it made you feel all special when they started opening up and being protective of the player. snooty villagers used to be a lot meaner too. idk. thats a lame answer.


----------



## BaltoDork (Jul 6, 2016)

Honestly, I like all of the personalities, and jock is kinda _eh_, but since Olivia is my favorite villager and there's a ton of cute snooties I'll give it to snooty.

I don't know. I really like normal and smug too.... I think my second choice would be cranky, because I love how they seem a little sharp around the edges but in reality they end up just being kind of big softies.


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 6, 2016)

I love smug and jock so much!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

I like jocks just because of how energetic and upbeat they are c:


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

I like the lazy villagers.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jul 7, 2016)

Smugs are my favorite!  I really love the flare they add to the game! They have their annoying moments, and some people aren't fond of the bordering-on-flirting dialogue, but they're really sweet and their little dance always cheers me up!  Cranky villagers are a VERY close second though.  When I first started AC games, I really disliked Cranky villagers and found them to be scary, but my game style grew with me! As I got older, I learned to be more understanding about people's behavior in real-life.  Once the Cranky villagers open up to you, they can be so kind!  Haha, but honestly, each type has their own charm! It's fun to get to know them, even with the kinda repetitive dialogue.  <3


----------



## MagicAce (Jul 7, 2016)

I'll add one more to my favorites; I'm growing accustomed to Snooty villagers. Their... snooty personality was toned down in New Leaf (along with Cranky as well), and while I wasn't a big fan of that, I still enjoy them now more then I did then. And most of them have great designs.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 7, 2016)

I love the smug villagers the most. They are all just so nice and kind and I love their dialogue.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 8, 2016)

Lazies are so cute and sweet ^u^


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Cranky is my favourite type, though I preffered them more in acww where they (and snooty) were more ~mean~ and harder to become friends with. It felt more like an accomplishment to bring them around previously. But I still love how they don't jump to be friends or help you out.. I love the gruff dialogue and disinterest they display until turning into marshmallows!!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2016)

Uchi but I grow fond of crankies and snooties are adorable.


----------



## Sheando (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm not sure that these are my favorite personalities in general, but a large percentage of my favorite villagers tend to be either Normal or Lazy.


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 9, 2016)

lazies are the cutest ♥


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 10, 2016)

I think the normal villagers are so sweet. It's the group that has the most villagers I like and want in my town (unless I'm doing a theme, like I am with Nekomura).


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 10, 2016)

I really like the Uchi and the Smugs. I love the ones that care a lot for the player and are almost protective! It's adorable!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 15, 2016)

It's a toss-up between Cranky and Snooty.  They I love their parental figure! <333


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

I love the lazy personality. I also really enjoy peppy and smug.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 18, 2016)

Who says i have a personality? OH, you mean the villagers. Lazy animal look so cute...


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

In any game other than acnl my favorites are def crankies and snooties. They're actually mean in past games like they're supposed to be. I have acnl's watered down personalities.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 22, 2016)

Smug because I love how fabulous they are.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm surprised more people didn't vote smug. But then again I voted lazy because it's so hard to decide between the two. 
They're both wonderful and interesting personalities in my opinion 
Normals are lovely and all....but they're not especially exciting, as sweet as they are. They would probably come 3rd on my list of favourites though


----------



## fionafireheart (Jul 23, 2016)

i love crankys!! theyre like one of the most mature types which i look for in relationships (friendship or otherwise), which is why lazy types are my least fav cus they arent very mature


----------



## Clear_Mind (Jul 28, 2016)

I prefer Uchi because , she's just like me. A grown up sister that can be supportive and can be reliable most of the time.


----------



## Mints (Jul 28, 2016)

lazy types are my favorite. i like how they always talk about food and sleeping in lmao


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 30, 2016)

Uchi for girls and jock for guys :v Jock villagers are always so nerdy and uchis are like big sisters.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

Uchis!! They all have the best designs and are so strange.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2016)

I like the normal villagers the best. My top five favorite villagers are normal villagers.


----------



## ConChistes212 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love cranky just cuz they really are big softy's on the inside. XD


----------



## Togekid (Aug 4, 2016)

Lazy because it is the literal embodiment of me if I was a villager. Food and sleep... also I love Biskit and Stitches and have done since I was 3 when I first got Animal Crossing Population Growing. They've always been my favourite. 

I also have a soft spot for Cranky villagers, because they're secretly really nice and same story as Biskit and Stitches, except with Static.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

I like lazy and smug


----------



## Uskglass (Aug 6, 2016)

I like the cranky villagers best, they're all secretly softies. That, and I can be pretty grumpy too. I empathize.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Normals because they're such sweethearts


----------



## Hade (Aug 6, 2016)

I'd go with cranky because I always feel like they're the ones that open up to you the most (at least in a way that is really noticeable).


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 8, 2016)

i love uchis so much !! theyre the nicest imo!


----------



## MagicAce (Aug 11, 2016)

I've changed my mind with my favorite; it's probably Normal now. If I was a villager, I would be the most normal villager you've ever seen, lol. Also they are the sweetest!


----------



## Nix (Aug 11, 2016)

All the Lazy villagers are really cool in my opinion. Firstly because I think they are all super nice and friendly. Secondly they are home bodies so I can relate to their lifestyle. Lastly because I like most of their character designs and interior designs. I wish I could say the same for Uchi, I only like 3 uchi villagers and this town I'm playing now 2 moved in without me asking them to so I only was able to buy Fuchsia, the one that didn't move in. Mira and Shari both came into my town too early. ;-;


----------



## PinkStarburst (Aug 11, 2016)

I like peppy villagers the most. They're so cute!


----------



## cornimer (Aug 18, 2016)

I love lazy villagers, they're just so adorable.


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm gonna say normal for now, although I don't really interact with my villagers enough to know about all the personalities.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, my fave neighbour ever is Marshal and he is smug, so... I guess I have to vote for that, ha ha 

But in general, I like smugs because as a female mayor, they always try to be polite and say pretty things while trying to flirt with you. It always makes me smile and laugh a little! Of course other personalities also make me laugh too, but smugs are... just like more personal. I'm not sure how to say it exactly, so I hope you get the idea.


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 2, 2016)

Smug, all the way. They tend to be so shy and cute.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Oct 15, 2016)

I really think all the types are cute, but my favorite are the snooty, alot of them are very pretty cause I guess I like the super dolled up girls, I like pretending where all princesses


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

Probably uchi because it's new and not boring but as for looks normals


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

Normal, because of how sweet they are. They rarely get angry, I've noticed.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 15, 2016)

I like peppies and jocks, which seems to be the least popular on this forum. They're just entertaining to me. Normals are sweet, but a little boring after a while. I'm always happy to see my peppies though. Oh yeah and lazies. They're the best <3


----------



## Lualdara (Nov 15, 2016)

I honestly love all personalities, but my favorites are smugs and uchis. Smugs are sweet and sensitive and uchis are tough but kind gals. I love them.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

Normal. Peppy is my second favorite. ◠‿◠


----------



## inkling (Nov 15, 2016)

lazy is the best


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 15, 2016)

I could talk to peppy villager all day and never get bored. They are so random and funny. A majority of the time I know every personality's dialgue, but with peppy villagers there are always surprises I never see coming lol.


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Smug and Lazy=Male
Peppy and Normal=Female


----------

